# iwStack - Price Reduction for Large Instances and Virtual Router



## HalfEatenPie (Mar 14, 2015)

Many of you guys are probably familiar with Sal and Prometeus (I know I am...  Love their service!)!

I recently received this email a few days ago and I figured I'd put this on here.  



> Dear HalfEatenPie,
> 
> the following new prices will be effective from today charges.
> 
> ...


I've always been a big promoter of services I really enjoy, and Sal and his team does a pretty bangin' good job at what they do!  Keep it up!


----------



## splitice (Mar 15, 2015)

Nice. I contacted them a while ago disappointed about the pricing model for their virtual router, it looks much more realistic priced now. Nice


----------



## MannDude (Mar 15, 2015)

I just see a bunch of "666" 

Kidding aside, that's good pricing. I didn't think the pricing was bad to begin with judging by what people said about the service (good) but this should attract more business as well.


----------

